# Aurora Captain America Restoration In-Progress Pics and Update



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Here is the original as it is today...before stripping with missing parts that I have from another kit....notice the paint globs all over the waist and head...

I included one picture of the missing left boot and the wings.

I'll keep this as the "in-progress" thread and try to keep it updated as I go along.

This will be a real challenge to bring this back to life and look reasonable.

Stay tuned!

MMM


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I'm glad you were able to fix the pics - I couldn't really see those tiny thumbnail sized pics the first time!
I can't wait to see the PL version next to it!

- GJS


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

The process begins...

Bathtime in Castrol Super Clean...

MMM


----------



## Big Daddy Dave (Sep 30, 1999)

Isn't that Steve Iverson's carpet?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Bob, If you get a container that has a lid, the Castrol is much more effective. Just leave it in overnight!


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Great stuff! I am so ready for PL to bring this out.

Larry


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Rich,

This container that it is in does have a lid to it! I removed the lid to take the picture. The other thing is that it keeps the odor down. I have it in my utility bathroom. I may move it out to the garage if it starts to stink. I just don't know if I have enough Castrol in it because it doesn't cover the whole kit. I'll have to turn it to the other side before I go to bed tonight.

MMM


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That'll work!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

OK, I may have to don the asbestos suit for this one, but...

This is the first time I've seen the Aurora Cap model. I guess I always assumed it was the Toy Biz kit. Anyway... it's not a very good looking pose. Doesn't seem to be an angle that makes it look good. All you can see is the shield. And is he supposed to be slipping in the mud?

MHO, anyway. I'll still prolly pick up one of the PL repops. If it was as fun as Spidey to build, it'll be worth it.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mango, The original builder has Cap mounted wrong. His body should be more forward.I see what you mean, but it's just assembled wrong. The sheild position adds to the dynamic because the viewer assumes there is an enemy close by. Many people consider this Auroras' best pose for a superhero. I'm sure Polars' Version will even improve on it. Can't wait for this one! Oh Bob, Updates?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Okay...latest as of this morning. The Captain's paint is almost rolling off of him with absolutely no problems what so ever to the plastic. This Castrol stuff is great! The only other thing I needed was an old tooth brush to get in the nooks and crannys but this stuff litterally just wipes the paint from the kit. I have to let the other half of the kit soak some more as it wasn't submerged fully.

Rich, you are correct. Whoever put this Captain together did a very poor job on mounting the front foot into the splash but then again...that person could have been six years old when it was first built. This is the 1966 version and not the 1974 Comic Scenes kit. 

I'll try to snap a few pics once I get the other side of the kit scrubbed after soaking it awhile longer so everyone can see how easy the paint is coming off of this kit!

Stay tuned!

MMM


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*restored Cap kit*

I restored my original about 8 years ago, and he looks great..and you are right, once he is placed correctly he looks terrific!


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Ah, so. Good to hear that the pose is actually better than it seemed to be. Anyone got pics of a properly built kit?


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, I don't have any pics, or a digital camera to show it off, but I still have my 1966 Aurora Captain America kit, with all its parts intact. 
MMM, you've just inspired me to take that old kit out of storage and restore it correctly, as well as my 1966 Batman.
I've never used the Castrol method you are using for stripping the paint. However, before I immerse either of my "childhood original built-ups", I'd like to know if there will be any damage to the plastic? I can putty and sand as well as the next builder, but I'm a little leery of marring up the original plastic.
Can any of you guys advise me on that?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

SV--
I've soaked vintage kits in Castrol for more than a week and have never seen any damage to the plastic.

--Hawg


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Castrol Super Clean is Super safe for plastic models, even clear parts.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

On occasion, really hardened paint took more than one soaking. Never once softened the plastic even the least. have no worries there.

One recommendation, for digging paint out of details like eyes, hard to reach spots, engraved details...in addition to a good stiff toothbrush, try toothpicks. Have a box as they get soft and fall apart quickly, but really tough entrenched paint laid on thick in those childhood paintjobs can be dug out of sculpted details, whatever doesn't just slide off on it's own.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for those pointers, guys! Oh, and regarding toothpicks, yes, that makes sense! I was planning on using a paperclip, but wooden toothpicks getting all mushy would be much safer than gouging out eyeball details.
Thanks again!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Seaview,

I just took my Captain America out of the bath of Castrol and the paint has litterally wiped away. I used a toothbrush for the stubborn stuff. And it hasn't even done a thing to the plastic. Almost like new! It doesn't do too much for the glue stains but I can sand those or just primer over them. You should be just fine and the stuff is biodegradeable so clean-up is easy! Just make sure you use rubber gloves and eye protection as this stuff is still potent to the skin!

Take before and after pics so we can see how you are making out!

Good Luck! 

MMM


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks, MMM! I've used paint stripper on metals and already know the importance of the rubber gloves. Fortunatly, I have a private back yard, so I can do this chemical-related experimenting outdoors without having to watch the floor come up to smack me, too.
Unfortunatly, as I pointed out in my first post, I do not yet have a digital camera, so I'll be unable to take the "before" photos, but I do anticipate some day being able to post the "after" shots.
I'm going to do my 1966 Aurora Batman figure first; I just remembered that I actually used brill cream (an anti-zit stuff I'm not sure even exists anymore!) on top of the tan paint for his lower face!
Best of luck with Cap, my friend!


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Great thread! I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product. Sadly my Cap was used for Red Ryder target practice many years ago, so it's beyond restoration.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Ah, yes, "Red Ryder" practice, where it became evident that Cap's shield wasn't as "bulletproof" as advertised in the comics  .
Your post reminded me of all of the kits that I and my freinds used for target practice, firecracker explosions and the most impressive fate of all, being converted into "plastic origami boulders" by ____ for that "getting shot down in flames over the battlefield" fun.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, the paint is stripped and there are alot of glue spots that just won't come off. When I tried to separate the splash and Captain from the base because it wasn't positioned correctly, I had to dis-embark the Captain from his right foot and get out the Dremel to remove the rest of the foot and splash from the base!
This is going to be one stinking pain in the @#$ to recondition. I will have to resculpt his right foot within the splash which shouldn't be too tough as you really can't see it anyway. Here are a few pics of the base before I added some putty to fix the hole I had to make in it...

Having fun though...to be continued ...hopefully soon...!

MMM


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

MMM - if you can convert that into something enviable, then there's no limit to your modeling ability. That thing looks like 40 miles of rough road.


----------



## eradicator (Aug 24, 2000)

SV, Hog is right no damage at all to the plastic. I have blundered many times and had to strip paint!!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

So how's the project going? I'm just about to soak my Cappy in degreaser (make up your own joke here). It's the Comic Scenes re-issue, so I'll have to make my own splash.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Having fun though...to be continued ...hopefully soon...!
> 
> MMM


And that's all that really matters.:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

WARNING!!! GRAPHIC DESCRETION ADVISED!!! WARNING!!!

Latest update...since PL has ole Captain America available...it got me moving on my original Aurora re-build. I decided to "AMPUTATE" his leg to get this cleaned up and ready to go...

I have a new resin leg for the Captain so don't worry. I wouldn't leave him without a leg to stand on...so to speak! :lol: :tongue: I crack myself up sometimes!

MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Here are a few of the base so far...I need to add some color and some drybrushing but you can see the difference from what it started out looking like...

MMM


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Bob - So far, so good!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing this finished!

- Cappy D


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MMM did you finish this project ,like to see it, I have one also here with no paint, ready to go after Robin.

Randy


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy,

This kit was pushed to the back of the pile for some reason back then (probably because of the amount of work it needed)....I need to find it and re-engage on this project...so I would say THANKS for reviving this thread.

I will try to see where I'm at with it and give everyone an update with some pics soon!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Actually I wanted to see a built up for the correct sheild alignment.

randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I came in VEEEEEERY late on this one, MMM, but I'm curious to see how far you've gotten with it!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I love this nostalgia of an old thread that looks just as fresh as the day it was posted!

If you finished this Capt. America kit later this year, FIVE YEARS after you started it, MMM, that would still be several years quicker than many of my kits!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I can tell you this....this project as you can see from the original pics was a HUGE glue blob and had pieces that were either missing or destroyed and needed alot of surgery to get right. I'm away on vcacation but when I get back I will look for this kit and see how far I've gotten with it and take a few pics for everyone. I can tell you it is still a far ways to go before it is finished!

MMM


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Here's one I restored a couple of years ago. I keep wanting to start the PL version with the Terry Beatty alternate head I bought but I have a table of unfinished kits yet to do.

I have been thinking of getting that table cleared by December and then making 2010 a year of building the rest of my original Aurora kits. Then again, that might run into 2011 too which would be 40 years since I started my first kit, the Aurora Frankenstein.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MJB said:


> Here's one I restored a couple of years ago. I keep wanting to start the PL version with the Terry Beatty alternate head I bought but I have a table of unfinished kits yet to do.
> 
> I have been thinking of getting that table cleared by December and then making 2010 a year of building the rest of my original Aurora kits. Then again, that might run into 2011 too which would be 40 years since I started my first kit, the Aurora Frankenstein.


Thanks for posting your pics, so thats the correct shield alignment, great stuff, you did a n ice job-that sheild can be a bear.
Randy


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

buzzconroy said:


> so thats the correct shield alignment -that sheild can be a bear.
> Randy


 
Have you tried restoring the shield on the Viking kit? That's not just a bear, it's almost a kit-bash!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Dont have the viking, need one though.

Randy


----------

